# Ears...!



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

What ears??


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my! huge or what! Now I don't like hairless but that looks really cute..sort of...in a weird way.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Pardon................... :lol:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

dom, thats a lovely one, any chance that came from the choc fox/tan fuzzy? it has the face of my hairless!!

daisy


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Spot on daisy, its from her first litter to the hairless buck i got from Jen a while back, ill post up the other doe from the litter shes cute too, the third one came out haired!!!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

and both does? thats great, theres a definate family resemblance, and hey, you got a BEC/BEW!! look how similar, here is one of her half brothers:










and look what i found when looking for a pic of mine:
heres your mumma!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

i still think she is adorable Dom, even with the name you gave her!! hehe


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we need to start making large ear muffs!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

